# Visitor permit



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Just wondering if anyone can help.

I am planning on going over to Pretoria from the UK to be with my Scottish boyfriend who lives out there. I am hoping once out there I will find work and be able to get a temporary visa but I will initially go over on a visitor permit.

I can see the visitor permit can last for 3 months but someone told me they can be extended by another 3 months so in total I could be there on it for 6 months. Does anyone know if this is true and if so how to go do I go about extending it? 

Also when I enter the country will I need to show a return flight paid for? Or can I get in on a one way ticket and book a return flight once I am there?

Thanks soooo much for any help you can give! 

From a anxious girlfriend


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As a British national, you are visa exempt for 90 days and therefore you will receive a 90 day visitor's visa upon arrival into South Africa. This can be extended for a further 90 days at any Department of Home Affairs once in South Africa. In order to receive the 90 day visitor's visa, you will need to show a return ticket upon entry into South Africa.

It does not have have to be a booked flight, it just needs to be an itinerary showing a potential flight in 90 days. It can also be a flexible flight that you can change after you have entered.

We always use MilesAway Travel (MilesAway Online Travel Agency) for itineraries, and of course there are many others.


----------



## bkgtgxgt (Dec 2, 2013)

*canada goo*

Bernardo Castello ,Canada Goose Jacket(bārnär´dō kästĕl´lō,Canada Goose Outlet Online, –tĕl´lē), 1557–1629, Italian painter of the Genoese school; pupil of Cambiaso, whose style he imitated. He was a friend of Tasso and made the designs for Jerusalem Delivered, some of which were subsequently engraved by Agostino Carracci. Castello executed numerous works in the churches of Genoa. His son, Valerio Castello, 1625–59, a painter of historical scenes, was influenced by Procaccini and Correggio but created a fine style of his own. He executed many frescoes of high merit for the churches and monasteries of Genoa. His best-known painting is The Rape of the Sabines (Genoa).
Paleosiberian languages (pā&#180,Canada Goose Outlet UK Sale Cheap Canada Goose Parka;l&#275,canada goose expedition parka sale;&#333,Canada Goose Outlet;sībēr&#180,Canada Goose Men trillium parka Online Store;&#275,canada goose mens expedition parka jacket on sale;ən),Canada Goose Outlet, also called Paleoasiatic or Hyperborean languages,Canada Goose Winter Jacket, family of languages spoken by about 15,000 indigenous inhabitants of Siberia. Of these, most live in extreme NE Siberia, and fewer than 1,000 live farther W near the Yenisei River. Only a few languages survive of this once extensive family, which formerly was spread over a considerable area of N Asia. Among the Paleosiberian languages still in use are Chukchi,Canada Goose Outlet Online Store, Koryak,Cheap Canada Goose Jackets clearance sale, Kamchadal, Yukaghir, and Gilyak. These tongues have characteristics that recall a number of . For example, they are polysynthetic. In a polysynthetic language,Canada Goose Outlet Online Store, a number of word elements are joined together to form a composite word that functions like a sentence in Indo-European languages. Most Paleosiberian languages did not have their own writing system in the past. Today their scripts are all based on the Cyrillic alphabet.
See R. Jakobson et al., Paleosiberian Peoples and Languages (1957, repr. 1981).
????????


?dll=profile&sub=blogview&item_id=313&item2_id=1348

/



?mod=viewthread&tid=4123257&pid=4305512&page=1&extra=page=1#pid4305512


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for the infer Legal man!


----------

